# Winch just stopped working



## jetblacac (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi everybody, I have a question about my winch. Ok so I was installing my HIDS and I had to get a positive and negative for the relay so I hooked it up to the winch contactor positive and negative. I turned on the headlights and they worked perfectly fine. So then I tried the winch in and out and all of the sudden then winch stopped working :aargh4: but the headlights still stayed on. The contactor and winch don't even make any noise/clicking or anything at all. My question is did I really blow up the winch contactor just by hooking up my HIDs to it. I know that I probably shouldnt have done that but I didnt think that I would hurt anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks again.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Un hook the hids and try it, if it still doesn't work, probably the contactor is shot.


----------



## jetblacac (Mar 21, 2010)

Coolwizard said:


> Un hook the hids and try it, if it still doesn't work, probably the contactor is shot.



Ya thats the first thing that I tried doing and it still doesnt work. Im alittle pissed off at myself for doing that. I ordered a new contactor today from motoalliance so hopefully that fixes it. I might try and take apart the contactor and see if I can try and fix it internally or just see what the inside looks like.


----------



## trailman412 (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you have a fuse for the switch power it might have blown it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i think a winch under max load will draw more power than those halides. i think its something else.


----------



## jetblacac (Mar 21, 2010)

Ya I haven't had any time to look at it anymore. Hopefully I can figure it out. I have a new contactor on its way so when I get it Ill switch it out and then that should let me know if the contactor is bad or if its something else. Ill let you guys know as soon as I find out. Thanks again fellas


----------

